# the next "talking Bucky"?



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

this looks like it has real promise
http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/whatonearth/Item_The-Pianist-Hand-Concert_AW4462_ps_ixs.html

I can see lots of ghost organists & beconing zombies


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I only see a right hand, but I like it! Now if they sell a lefty too, we're in business.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice! And not a bad price either.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm going to order this soon, and then set back and wait for the hacks. This thing is going to be awesome.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

very very cool. hmm.........


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Is there a video? I didn't see a link. Looks interesting...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

slimy said:


> I'm going to order this soon, and then set back and wait for the hacks. This thing is going to be awesome.


Oh of course! When someone hacks the mechanism, both the left and right hands can be made.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

This is very cool. Maybe I should use this on a piano playing pirate that way I can use a hook for the other hand


----------

